# advice from any ladies whos had a baby



## Emzi (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Everyone Im only 5.5 weeks pregnant and for the past 3 nights i have been experiencing an uncomfortable pain on my lower right hand side - at the front where I would imagine my womb etc would be. Im concerned as even though its not a sharp or take your breath away pain its prominant enough for me to notice it and it seems to come on every evening for the last 3 nights  I am suffering abit with my IBS and was prescribed lactolose yesterday so started taking that but im not sure if thats got anything to do with it. Im a very panicky pregnant woman as I had a miscarriage 8 years ago and then with diabetes on top etc Im worrying about everything and lots of things are running through my mind. I dont want to start phoning my gp and looking silly and I also have my first scan in 4 days so will know if anything is wrong then but just wondering if anyone had any other similar pains or advice?

Sorry for the long winded post and thanks in advance from a very anxious mummy to be


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi Emma, 

I had a pain a bit like period pain in the early days when I was pregnant, freaked me out a bit but in the end I think it was just things stretching, hormones having their effect etc. don't ever feel bad about asking the doc though, always best to check if you're worried. Fingers crossed it'll just be things starting to stretch as your pregnancy progresses though.


----------



## Monkey (Dec 28, 2012)

V quick as on phone but sounds like stretching pain to me. Not a medic tho! Paracetamol is ok if you can take it normally.


----------



## newbs (Dec 30, 2012)

It sounds like stretching pains to me too, I found them quite worrying at first but will settle down. The fact that the pain is only there in the evenings would probably rule out anything to be concerned about but do get it checked out if you are worried.  With regards to the IBS (I have this too) I found the lactulose affected my BGs so my GP prescribed me Fibrogel instead so worth keeping that in mind.  Hope all goes well at your scan.


----------

